# Harvard Fall Fest, MA State championship



## yankeerob (Sep 9, 2008)

http://www.harvardfallfestival.com/

KCBS contest THIS WEEKEND. Team Green Mountain SmokeShack is a team and 2 and looking for recruits if there are any out there. Let me know and I'll add you to the rouster of team members. It can be one day, 2 days or overnight. Learn what it takes to cook in a KCBS sanctioned cooking contest. If interested email me directly at rmongeon at excite dot com.

-rob


----------

